
Is e-mail on the way out? - terpua
http://weblogs.redeyechicago.com/iphoneblog/2008/08/is-e-mail-on-th.html
======
iigs
_Of course, when Twitter goes down, which is actually much more often than
MobileMe, well, people are just up in arms. And while some are likely turning
back to e-mail, I still think that Twitter is a bigger force than many of us
realize._

Gah! Personal E-mail on your handset was never _in_! People are not up in arms
because these features still work:

\- The telephone itself (i.e the feature where you actually talk using words
and the words come out the other end)

\- SMS

\- Exchange syncing (the only reason I bought the iPod touch software upgrade)

\- Webmail using the spectacular browser

\- The apps for facebook/twitter/IM/etc

The twitter echo chamber effect is astonishing. It's far more self-
flagellating than even the blahgosphere, which was almost insufferable for a
while a few years ago.

